

Inside the Forbidden Temple - Thevet
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/gallery/2015/feb/25/inside-forbidden-temple-tabo/

======
Mtinie
An early depiction of the many-worlds interpretation of quantum mechanics,
dressed as a narrative?

